# What are these!?!



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

What are these fish and salamanders?
















Thanks


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

No.1 are carpet eels and I believe no.2 is an Axolotl (a type of salamander that remains aquatic and keeps its gills).


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, meant garden eel for no.1 but the fingers typed something else


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

yah Picture #2 is a freshwater Salamder - AXOLOTL
ps. they are pretty kool


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Axolotl is illegal to import to Canada, the remaining ones you see are either illegally brought to canada or bred by other breeders, they are becoming an extinct species~ or at least that's what they say!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

were these pictures taken at the Vancouver Aquarium by any chance?


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yessir  And they are illegal!?!?! I saw some at Pet Habitat awhile ago.... :S Just sain


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Axolotyls are so cute


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha, I knew I recognized those garden eels


----------

